# 08 2.5 24k mi NO COMPRESSION?!



## 09CivicSiBrian (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey guys!
This is one of my first posts on the forum. I searched but didn't find what I need.
Here's what I got. I've got an 08 Jetta 2.5 in the shop. The customer bought it through auction from TX. It has about 130 hail dents and the windshield is all-but shattered. He said he replaced the oil pan because it was smashed in.
He brought it to us as stated. It cranks but wouldn't start. Code shows Cam position sensor. The customer already changed that.
We get into it and quickly determine that there is 0 compression. We did the old trick of oiling the rings from the top and still nothing. We have verified that the pistons move and we have verified the camshafts move. The valves appear to have proper clearance to the cam/rockers (meaning they're probably not bent. . .)
It does not appear that the cam gear cover has been removed or tampered with.
So, is there something I'm missing? I remember reading about a car that, if stolen, would destroy itself or render itself useless by either burning the ECU or breaking the timing belt. Is that a posibility?
Thanks for any help!
Brian


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 08 2.5 24k mi NO COMPRESSION?! (09CivicSiBrian)*

Electronic anti theft measures shouldn't do anything to compression readings!...check valve timing!


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

pretty sure it is an aluminum head. overheat it a couple times and you might be able to warp it enough to have some problems. if the PO busted the oil pan i would not put overheating out of the question.


----------



## 09CivicSiBrian (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: 08 2.5 24k mi NO COMPRESSION?! (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_Electronic anti theft measures shouldn't do anything to compression readings!...check valve timing!

True. I thought if they destroyed the engine somehow. . .
Is there any online source for info? Our ALLData, although up to date, doesn't really have enough info.


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

there is a source 'ebahn' that is commonly used by vw/audi for repair manuals but you have to buy the software. but im sure if you had some friends that were 'handy' with computers, you could get a copy somewhere.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 08 2.5 24k mi NO COMPRESSION?! (09CivicSiBrian)*

Defo cam timing:
1. Cam position error code. 
NO way the sensor is bad on an '08 car.
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: 08 2.5 24k mi NO COMPRESSION?! (09CivicSiBrian)*

There is no way the engine could self destruct like that, unless explosive charges were installed in the engine at the factory...
It's almost definitely a timing issue.


----------



## 09CivicSiBrian (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: 08 2.5 24k mi NO COMPRESSION?! (jettafan[atic])*

Ok I'll check again - but question - which end is #1?


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

1-2-4-5-3, typically they start from the left, closest to the timing chain/belt. thats how my MkII was.


_Modified by Rabbid0281 at 5:30 AM 11-4-2009_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Rabbid0281)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbid0281* »_1-2-4-5-3, typically they start from the left, closest to the timing chain/belt. thats how my MkII was.

_Modified by Rabbid0281 at 5:30 AM 11-4-2009_

Yes cylinder 1 is on the left(passenger side) On the 2.5, the timing chain is next to cylinder 5.
Im going to guess someone did a timing job on the car and messed up, or the cam gear slipped. either way im sure you got some bent valves.


----------



## 09CivicSiBrian (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Ok here's what I've gotten so far-
The valves don't appear to be bent - atleast all the lifters still move up and down and stay in contact with the cam.
Number 1 is at the SERPENTINE belt side, not the timing chain side. The Timing chain is now at the transmission end.
I've dropped the oil pan (customer says they replaced it so we wanted to see if anything was awry inside) and did find a fair amount of tiny metal shavings but no chunks or anything.
That was Monday. Not sure if I'll be working on it today or not.
B


----------



## AgentAl (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (09CivicSiBrian)*

i had one of these (but with 100k+) kick my ass. the upper chain was stretched causing the cams to jump out of phase. it is apparently a common enough problem that when i called vw techline they knew exactly what it was.


----------

